# Angiography



## Melonyw (May 12, 2009)

Here is the procedures performed:

Selective coronary angiography
Stenting of RCA-PLA
PTCA of proximal PLA
Selective angiography of Left renal artery
Vascular closure

Procedure:

Single access was made into the right femoral artery sheath was placed for equipment to pass.

The proximal PLA (RCA) vessel was intervened on using the cath and guidewire. The initial stenosis was 75%. The lesion was reduced to 50% with a PTCA ballon.

The proximal PLA (RCA) vessel was intervened on using the cath and guidewire. The initial stenosis was 50%. The lesion was reduced to 0% with a drug-eluting stent.


The groin access site then underwent angiography through the femoral arterial sheath.

Findings:

PLA of RCA: There is 75% proximal lesion
Left Renal Artery: There is 30% ostial lesion

Can some please code this and explain it? Is that to much to ask  Im just trying to learn. Thank you!!


----------



## deeva456 (May 13, 2009)

hELLO,

Based on the information you provided, the only code you can bill is 92980 - stent placement.  You cannot bill for a heart cath or coronary angio, or renal angiograpy as it is not supported in the report. Since the PTCA and Stent were performed in the same artery, RCA or RC, you can only bill for the Stent as the PTCA is bundled into the Stent. This is explained in the medicine section in the CPT book

Unfortunately you cannot bill for imaging of the femoral sheath unless you find stenosis, lesions or occlusions. if you are imaging the sheath to visualize the artery this is considered "mapping or road mapping" and you cannot separately bill for it. 

If you have the full report I would be more than happy to help you code it.

Sorry, I couldnt be of more help,
Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------

